# ممتع ومميز (الضواغط)



## شرطي الهندسة (29 يونيو 2009)

(( الضاغط )) (( compressor)) 
الهدف : 
معرفة تعريف ووظيفة وطرق تشغيل وأنواع الضواغط وفحص وتحديد وأعطال
وتشغيل واختيار واستخدام مكان وحالة وكفاءة واستبدال الضواغط

 تعريف الضاغط: 
هواهم جزء في الدائرة الميكانيكية الرئيسية وهو قلبها النابض وهو يقوم بتحريك مركب التبريد 
داخل الدائرة الميكانيكية 

 وظيفة الضاغط: 
هو سحب غاز مركب التبريد من نهاية ماسورة المبخر ذو الضغط ودرجة حرارة منخفض 
وضغطة ألي المكثف عن طريق ماسورة الطرد على شكل غاز ذو ضغط ودرجة حرارة عالية 

 طرق تشغيل الضواغط:
 1)التوصيل المباشر 
2) السيور 

 أنواع الضواغط المستخدمة في التبريد والتكييف : 
 1) الضواغط الترددية 
2) الضواغط ألد ورانية 
3) الضواغط اللولبية
4) الضواغط الطاردة المركزية  

 1) أنواع الضواغط الترددية :  
ويستخدم فيها مركبات التبريد( 12-22-502 ) 
وهى أكثر أنواع الضواغط استخداما في مجال التبريد والتكييف ومناسبة للوحدات الصغيرة 
1) الضواغط الترددية المغلقة : 
وتكون الدائرة الميكانيكية والكهربائية معا بجسم مغلق ويتم تشغيله بالتوصيل المباشر ويوجد فيه كمية من زيت التزييت 




أجزاء الضواغط المغلقة :
 1)الجسم :
وهو عبارة عن غلاف مصنوع من الحديد يتكون من جزاءين سفلي وعلوي ملحوم مع 
بعضهما ويوجد بالجزاء السفلي قاعدة تثبيت الضاغط ويوجد به زيت لا يحتاج ألي تغيير 
طوال عمر الضاغط وبه عدة فتحات وهي : 
1- إذا كان عدد الفتحات (2) يكون خط الطرد وخط السحب 
2- إذا كان عدد الفتحات (3) يكون خط الطرد وخط السحب وخط الخدمة 
3- إذا كان عدد الفتحات (5) يكون خط الطرد وخط السحب وخط الخدمة وخطي تبريد 
الزيت 0 

 كيفية معرفة الخطوط 
: 1- خط الخدمة يكون لوحدة وذو قطر صغير
2- خط الطرد يكون في الأسفل وذو قطر صغير 
3- خط السحب يكون في الأعلى وذو قطر كبير 
4- خط تبريد الزيت يكون في الأسفل وذو قطر صغير 

2) الجزاء الكهربائي :
وهو المحرك الكهربائي
1) العضو الثابت: 
العضو الثابت يوجد بهاء مجارى لوضع الملفات الكهربائية وهو نوعان :
1- ملفات تقويم : وهى تعمل عند بداية عمل الضاغط وتفصل عندما تصل سرعة الضاغط ألي 75% ( سرعة دوران الضاغط العادية ) 
2- ملفات التشغيل : وهى تعمل طوال فترة عمل الضاغط وتكون موصلة بالمصدر 

2) العضو المتحرك: 
ويتكون من عدة وصلات من الألمنيوم أو النحاس توضع في مجارى موصلة مع 
بعضها البعض بواسطة حلقتين وهو يسمى ( قطب سنجابي ) 

 طريقة عمل محرك الضاغط : 
عند مرور التيار الكهربائي في العضو الثابت بواسطة ملفات التقويم والتشغيل تتولد قوة 
مغناطيسية مكونة ( مجالين مغناطيسيين ) يقوم بتحريك العضو الدائر من حالة السكون 
باتجاهين مختلفين وعندما تصل سرعة العضو الدائر ألي 75% تفصل ملفات التقويم 
بواسطة المرحل ( الريلية ) وتبقي ملفات التشغيل تعمل في الدائرة 




3) الجزء الميكانيكي:
يتكون من :
1) عمود المرفق 2) ذراع التوصيل 3) المكبس 4) الاسطوانة 
5) بلوف السحب والطرد 6) حجرة السحب والطرد 

 طريقة عمل الضاغط ميكانيكيا :  
من المعلوم أن العضو الدائر و عمود المرفق متصلان ببعضهما مباشرة حيث تنتقل الحركة 
من عمود المرفق ألي ذراع التوصيل الذي يقوم بتحريك المكبس آلي اسفل عند بداية مشوار 
السحب فيفتح بلف السحب حيث يمر غاز مركب التبريد القادم من ماسورة السحب ذو الضغط والدرجة الحرارة المنخفضة ألي داخل الاسطوانة ويكون بلف الطرد في هذه الحالة مغلق 
وعند ما يبدأ مشوار الطرد يتحرك المكبس لاعلى فيغلق بلف السحب ويتم ضغط غاز مركب 
التبريد فيقل حجمه ويزداد ضغطة مما يؤثر على بلف الطرد فيفتح البلف ويخرج غاز مركب 
التبريد ذو الضغط والدرجة الحرارة العالية ألي المكثف عبر ماسورة الطرد 

 فحص الضاغط : 
يتم فحص الضاغط عن طريق :
1- جهاز الاوميتر : 
1) نقوم بفحص أطراف الضاغط مع جسم الضاغط فأن اصدر صوت أو قرائه أو مؤشر فأنة 
تالف وان لم يعطى قراءة فأنة سليم
2) نقوم بفحص أطراف الضاغط مع بعضها فأن اصدر صوت أو قرائه أو مؤشر فأنة سليم 
وان لم تعطى فأنة تالف أنواع أعطال ملفات الضاغط ( قطع - قصر - ارضي ) 
2- عن طريق دائرة كهربائية بسيطة مكونه من : 
1) فيش 2) أسلاك 3) لمبه أو فولت ميتر 4) أطراف توصيل 
3- طريقة الجدول . 

أعطال الضاغط : 
 1) أسباب كهربائية : 
1- البريزة 2- الفيش 3- الأسلاك 4- منظم درجة الحرارة ( التيرموستات ) 
6- قاطع الوقاية (الاوفرلود ) 7- المرحل (الريلية ) 8- عطل ملفات الضاغط 
9- المكثف الكهربائي (الكابستر ) 

2) أسباب ميكانيكية : 
1- زيادة أو نقص الشحنة
2- زر جنة في أحد أجزاء الضاغط 
3- سدد وارتفاع الضغط في الدائرة الميكانيكية مما يسبب حمل علي الضاغط 

 طرق تشغيل الضاغط : 
 1) يتم تشغيل الضاغط عن طريق الدائرة الكهربائية للجهاز 
2) يتم تشغيل الضاغط عن طريق التوصيل المباشر مع جرس 
3) يتم تشغيل الضاغط عن طريق التوصيل المباشر مع مكثف وجرس
4) يتم تشغيل الضاغط عن طريق الطرق إذا كان هناك صوت أزيز 
5) يتم تشغيل الضاغط عن طريق مكثفان كهربائي دوران بالتوازي مع الضاغط 
 6) توصيله لحظي بفولت اكبر من المقرر 
 شروط اختيار الضاغط الجديد :
 1) أن يكون له نفس قدرة الضاغط التالف 
2) أن يكون له نفس عدد الأرجل واتجاهاتها 
3) أن يكون له نفس عدد الأنابيب واتجاهاتها 

 طريقة صيانة الضاغط :
 1- تثبيت الضاغط 
2- التأكد من سلامة الربل
3- التأكد من عزل أجزاء الدائرة الكهربائية
4- التأكد من جودة تسرب ماء المبخر علي الضاغط 

 استخدامات الضواغط : 
تستخدم الضواغط في 
1) الثلاجات 2) البرادات 3) المكيفات 




 مكان تركيب الضاغط :  1- يقع الضاغط بين المبخر والمكثف في الدائرة الميكانيكية الرئيسية 
2- يقع الضاغط بين المجمع وفاصل الزيت في الدائرة الميكانيكية الثانوية

حالة وسيط مركب التبريد في الضاغط : 
غاز ذو ضغط منخفض ودرجة حرارة منخفضة قبل الضاغط 
غاز ذو ضغط مرتفع ودرجة حرارة مرتفع بعد الضاغط 


 طريقة استبدال الضاغط : 
 1)فصل الوحدة من الكهرباء 
2) تفريغ الوحدة من مركب التبريد ( الفريون ) 
3) فصل الأسلاك والأجهزة من الضاغط ( الافرلود - الريلية - الكابستر)
4) فصل الأنابيب من الضاغط ( خط الطرد - خط السحب - خط الخدمة- خطي تبريد الزيت)
5) نزع مسامير الضاغط القديم 
6) فك الضاغط القديم 
7) تركيب الضاغط الجديد
8) وربط المسامير في الضاغط الجديد 
9) تنظيف دائرة التبريد 
10) إعادة تركيب أنابيب الضاغط
11) تركيب فلتر جديد 
12) إعادة تركيب أسلاك الأجهزة الوحدة 
13) عمل فحص التسرب للوحدة 
14) عمل تفريغ للوحدة 
15) شحن الوحدة 
16) تشغيل الوحدة





معرفة كفاءة الضاغط :
 1) عندما يكون الضاغط ذو كفاءة عالية :
1- الأمبير المسحوب مناسب 
2- تحرك مركب التبريد داخل الدائرة
3- ارتفاع الضغط ناحية الضغط المرتفع
4- انخفاض الضغط ناحية الضغط المنخفض
5- ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكثف
6- انخفاض درجة حرارة المبخر وتكون ثلج 
7- الوصول إلي الدرجة الحرارة المطلوبة لفصل منظم درجة الحرارة 
التيرموستات 

2) عندما يكون الضاغط ذو كفاءة متوسطة :
1- الأمبير المسحوب يكون عالي قليلا 
2- انخفاض تحريك مركب التبريد 
3- تقارب الضغوط داخل دائرة التبريد 
4- تكون حرارة المكثف متوسطة
5- ارتفاع درجة الحرارة المبخر وتكون ثلج هش أو طري 
6- عدم الوصول إلي درجة حرارة فصل التيرموستات 

3) عندما يكون الضاغط ذو كفاءة منخفضة :
1- الأمبير المسحوب يكون عالي
2- عدم تحريك مركب التبريد 
3- انخفاض الضغط المرتفع
4- ارتفاع الضغط المنخفض
5- ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط 
6- انخفاض درجة حرارة المكثف 
7- ارتفاع درجة حرارة علي المبخر وتكون رطوبة وعدم تكون ثلج 
8- يفصل الضاغط عن طريق قاطع الوقاية ( الاوفرلود )









2) الضواغط الترددية النصف مغلقة :
ويتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء :
1- الجسم : وهو غلاف مصنوع من الحديد أو الألمنيوم يمكن فتحة وأغلقه بواسطة مسامير 
قلاووظ مربوطة بالضاغط 
2- الجزاء الكهربائي: 
3- الجزاء الميكانيكي: 
وهما جزأين متصلان مع بعضهما اتصلا مباشرا وموضوعين داخل جسم الضاغط حيث 
يمكن أجراء الصيانة اللازمة للضاغط له 

3) الضواغط الترددية المفتوحة :
ويتكون من :
1- الجسم : وهو عبارة عن غلاف مصنوع من الحديد أو الألمنيوم يمكن فتحة وإغلاقه 
لأجراء عملية الصيانة الميكانيكية فقط
2- جزاء ميكانيكي : وهو عبارة عن جزاء ميكانيكي يستمد حركته من مصدر خارجي 
بواسطة القابض ( الكلتش ) حيث تنتقل آلية الحركة عبر السيور

3) الضواغط ألد ورانية ( المحورية ) : 
أنواع الضواغط الدائرية : 
1- ضاغط الريشة الواحدة : 
يقوم الضاغط بسحب وطرد غاز مركب التبريد من تحرك قرص معدني غير مركزي 
داخل اسطوانة و أثناء دوران القرص فأنة يضغط غاز مركب التبريد إمامة بين القرص 
ومحيط الاسطوانة والريشة وتتحرك الريشة داخل مجري لتفصل ناحية السحب عن ناحية 
الطرد 
2- ضاغط الريش المتعددة :
حيث يدخل غاز مركب التبريد ألي الاسطوانة عن طريق فتحة السحب وعندما يتحرك 
القرص الدائري الغير مركزي فان الريش تتحرك داخل القرص وتضغط غاز مركب 
التبريد ويزداد ضغطة حتى يخرج من فتحة الطرد ألي المكثف 

مميزات الضاغط الدائري: 
1- يستعمل للثلاجات والمكيفات 
2- تعمل هذه الضواغط بشكل جيد عند السر عات العالية
3- تعمل هذه الضواغط علي مركبات التبريد التي لا تحتاج ألي ضغط كبير 




أجزاء الضاغط الدائري :
1- الجسم : 
وهو من النوع المغلق
2- الجزاء الكهربائي : 
ويتكون من 1- عضو ثابت 2- عضو متحرك
1- ملفات تقويم 2- ملفات تشغيل

3- الجزاء الميكانيكي : 
ويتكون من : 
1- عمود دوران
2- حلقة من الصلب 
3- اسطوانة من الصلب 
4- ريشة أو ريش تقسيم منزلقة تصنع من الكربون ( الجرانيت )

عمل الضاغط ميكانيكيا: 
عندما يدور العمود الرئيسي تدور والحاقة داخل الاسطوانة دوران غير مركزي وينتج عن 
ذلك سحب وسيط التبريد ألي داخل الضاغط وكلما دارت الحلقة فأنها تلامس محيط الاسطوانة 
في نقطة واحدة ويكون الوسيط بين تلك النقطة وريشة التقسيم المنزلقة مع استمرار الحلقة 
بالدوران يقل حجم الغاز وينحصر في مساحة في الاسطوانة مما يؤدي ألي ارتفاع ضغط 
الغاز وارتفاع درجة حرارته ويندفع بقوة ألي خارج الضاغط عن طريق خط الطرد ألي 
المكثف أما ريش التقسيم فتفصل خط السحب عن خط الطرد وتتحرك الريشة بواسطة نابض 
( ياي ) داخل المجري الخاص بها 

4) الضواغط اللولبية :
أنواع الضواغط اللولبية :
1- الضاغط اللولبي المقفل 
2- الضاغط اللولبي المفتوح 
تتكون الضواغط من جزأين أساسيين متراكبة هما العضو الدائر المذكر ويتكون من 
أربعة فصوص والعضو الدائر المؤنث ويتكون من ستة فصوص وجميعها مركبين داخل 
جسم ثابت وتعمل عن طريق السور بمركب التبريدr12 r22 

 4) الضواغط الطاردة المركزي :  أنواع الضواغط الطاردة المركزية :
1- الضواغط الطاردة المركزية المفتوحة 
2- الضواغط الطاردة المركزية المغلقة 


:85:
هذا الموضوع اطلعت عليه ويسرني ان اضعه بين ايديكم
تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (30 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## ميثم حسين علوان (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اتمنى ان تكون هناك صور ايضاحية عن انواع الضواغط مع التمنيات


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (29 يوليو 2009)

ميثم حسين علوان قال:


> السلام عليكم اتمنى ان تكون هناك صور ايضاحية عن انواع الضواغط مع التمنيات



اخي الكريم يمكنك الحصول على الكثير من الصور عن طريق البحث في قوقل واختار البحث في الصور
وستجد ماتريد

مع اطيب التمنيات


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (29 يوليو 2009)

هذا رابط تجد فيه الكثير من صور الضواغط
http://images.google.com.sa/images?... فى التبريد&safe=on&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## E.YAZAN (31 يوليو 2009)

_شكرا لك جزيل الشكريا اخي الكريم_

_بارك الله فيك_​


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

والله العظيم الموضوع في قمة الروعة وننتظر اجزاء دائرة التبريد المتبقية ومنها إلى الأعلى شرطي الهندسة والمشرفين على الموضوع القيم إلى درجة عالية


----------



## الداعية (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع ... اخي شرطي الهندسة ... ولكن لدي سؤال
انت ذكرت ان الضاغط بعد وصول سرعته ل75% تفصل ملفات البدء بواسطة الريليه ... 
سؤالي ماذا عن الضواغط التي ليس فيها ريليه لفصل ملفات البدء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف يتم فصل ملفات البدء فيها ؟؟
وشكرا لك،،،


----------



## Rabih_Liban (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Atatri (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aly yousef (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ok very good


----------



## ll_just_m_ll (11 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع
وبارك الله فيه


----------



## ehab.shebl (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (11 أبريل 2011)

بجد الله ينور عليك


----------



## alaa.7700 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه:20:


----------



## mohamed abrahim (9 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع ومتميز شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمر حمدان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع يا أخي


----------



## pora (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاقصرت والله


----------



## السيد حامد مصيلحى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا اخى على المجهود*


----------

